# short rods.



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Somebody recently posted about 1m yak rods (Peril maybe?) any chance of some piccies/review?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I am no fan of short rods - as I find that a 7ft rod works better for me on the species that I target.

Try what you like, but going by the reports on this board and on several others, rods between 6.5 and 7ft seem to produce the results.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I've always used a 6-7' ft rod, am keen to see what else is out there though, I've never seen a 1m rod in the tackle shops I haunt.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

There are several manufacturers including 'ugly stick'. Mine is a 'Shakespere Custom Stik'

I have found them to be a great addition when out - last 2 outings all my fish were caught on the 1m stick.
Great thing for me is that they are so easy to store.

Check out this thread..... http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... copic+rods

for a bit more.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

yeah, that's the thread.

Ugly sticks are they, what model, I've been googling in vain?


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Mine is a 'Shakespeare Custom Stik' Bought it at Anaconda I think!?


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Tim,

Just tried the Anaconda site but its [email protected]#$. Check it out next time you pass.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Will do, cheers mate.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Tim , mine is an ugly stick and i love it , 1M long and as strong as any other rod , casts ok and is absolutely brilliant to store , bought it at AMAZON, i think it was $40, great little rod


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Tim,

I find for river fishing & light ofshore the 6-7 foot rods work well,

For heavier offshore I have found a smaller stouter rod (I have an ugly stick also with a Shimaono tld 20/40 works well, especially for trolling.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Tim,
I have a Shakespear Ugly Stick, BTLUS361 (1.07m) Medium light action.
Also called "Bluey"
We picked them up at a boat show a few years back when I first got into the yak fishing. I think they're a kids rod. I don't use it now, I prefer a longer rod. Now you've reminded me about it I might set it up with a small reel and take it on those not so serious fishing trips, it would be handy in the hatch with a few lures.

```

```


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

One thing I've found re rod length and kayaks is to choose a rod that is long enough to pass your line past the bow of your kayak. If your rods too short its possible during a fight with a decent fish you could be broken off if it passes your bow at close quaters. Most my kayak rods work out around the 6 ft 10, 7ft mark.
Though I could see where those shorter rods could come in handy. Tight cover,ect.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I prefer a longer rod as well, mainly for trolling (using a forward mount berkley rod holder) - the length keeps the line well wide of the paddle stroke and also keeps the line wide of the rudder when trolling in an arc.


----------



## reefcheck (Jul 20, 2006)

I've used 5' short rods and longer ugly sticks to 8 foot. All good, and the short one is great to stow inside the hatch, although I noticed on those QUANTUM specialist kayak rods Funda posted that they are 7'6", with long handles and flexy tips. The advertisement explained the length helped keep the line clear if a fish crossed over the bow and the soft tip helped avoid breakages through high sticking with a fish alongside. Sounds sensible, although I have never had a problem with either situation, but I reckon if a 1m rod is heaps more convenient and will get you on the water more, then that is the key to success.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't go down as short as a metre but I recently purchased (3) 5 foot rods for fishing the creeks for bream (but they work equally well on whiting and flatties). Set up properly, with a UL reel and 2 kilo line I can cast pretty small lures and light SPs quite a distance.

I wouldn't take them out after pelegics though. I usually go a minimum of 6 and half or 7' for those for many of the same reasons already given.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Im a fan of long rods and since getting in a kayak I found the length helps with flicking out the sp's and working as a great shock absorber when fighting the fish. I bought a couple of 1 piece 7ft berkley somethings ??? that have proved very good for all forms of fishing, trolling, bait & lure. I am getting the butt cut down so they only portrude an inch or so out of the scotty rod holder which will better suit the kayak. When they come back we will have to catch up for a fish, a paddle & of coarse some tackle talk.
seeya
squizz


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd hate to hook up a wahoo or beakie on a 1 metre rod.

Braid at that speed would probably cut ya head off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

I most fish for bass and bream so my rods are around 6 foot but I carry a spare rod which is a ugly stick gold 1.05m model no.BSG-SP36A.

These short rods also let you use walk the dog lures [towadis and rovers]out of your yak which with 6 foot rods is hard to get the right action.


----------

